# Ob es das war?



## _Husby_

Hi!

What's the meaning of "ob es das war?"? Is it something like "I wonder if it's true"?

_Ob es das war? Gerda betrachtete nachdenklich das Foto_.

Vielen Dank!


Der _Husby_


----------



## Demiurg

"es" and "das" refer to something mentioned before.  So we need more context to answer your question.


----------



## perpend

I agree that context lacks.

Without context, my initial interpretation would be: _I wonder if that was it?
_
war = was

in this case, and not

wahr = true


----------



## Perseas

O.k., we need context in order to understand to what "das" and "es" refer. However, I 'd like to concentrate on the structure/logic of the sentence. Do we have to mean a verb before "Ob" (e.g. "Ich frage mich")  or can we understand it  f. ex. simply as "was war das?" or otherwise? I 'm very interested to know what natives say on this.


----------



## _Husby_

I beg your pardon. The context before is a whole paragraph telling about this Gerda who reads the newspaper and finds the picture of a plane crash. I'll copy some lines before the sentence of the query:

_Von einer Sekunde auf die andere war der leuchtende Punkt auf dem Bildschirm nicht mehr zu sehen, die Maschine ins Meer gestürzt, und von den dreiunddreissig griechischen Passagieren fehlte jede Spur.

__Ob es das war? Gerda betrachtete nachdenklich das Foto_.


----------



## Demiurg

The sentence is an ellipsis:

_(Sie fragte sich,) ob es das war._

It could mean something like: _Is it over now?_ (_Are they all dead?_)

Maybe she knew one of the passengers.


----------



## _Husby_

Oh, dann es ist nicht wie ich gedacht hatte. Could you please use the same sentence in a different context? 

Danke schön.


----------



## azizz

Hi!

Ob es das war - If it was.


----------



## _Husby_

azizz said:


> Hi!
> 
> Ob es das war - If it was.



Dann sagt man "ob es das war wahr" anstatt "ob es war wahr" (if it were true)?


----------



## Resa Reader

azizz said:


> Ob es das war - If it was.



Sorry, ich glaube das bringt uns nicht wirklich weiter, da "if it was" alleine im Englischen keinen Sinn ergibt. Ich glaube, du hast den Fragesteller damit eher ein bisschen verwirrt.

Die Bedeutung ist schon die, die Perpend vorgeschlagen hat: "I wonder if this was it." 

So in this contect it could really be: Is that the end of it? (Interpretation: Are they all dead now?)


----------



## Demiurg

azizz said:


> Ob es das war - If it was.



I think that's wrong.


I agree with perpend (#3):


perpend said:


> Without context, my initial interpretation would be: _I wonder if that was it?_



But it's unclear was "that" means.

Edit: crossed with Resa Reader


----------



## Resa Reader

_Husby_ said:


> Oh, dann es ist nicht wie ich gedacht hatte. Could you please use the same sentence in a different context?
> 
> Danke schön.



Ich glaube, das war's. = I think that's the end of it. / I think that was it.

You might also say that when your relationship with your partner has come to an end. You would say it with a tone of finality and resignation.

Here it was used in a political context (shortly before the end of Wulff's presidency):

http://zettelsraum.blogspot.de/2012/02/marginalie-ich-glaube-das-wars.html


----------



## Hutschi

Resa Reader said:


> ... So in this contect it could really be: Is that the end of it? (Interpretation: Are they all dead now?)


I agree (almost). But I think it is more positive and expresses some hope or disbelieve:
Is that the end of it? (Interpretation: Are they really all dead now?) - this is a form of Husby's first hypothesis "I wonder if it's true _(that they all are dead - Ergänzung: Hutschi)_" - in the now given context, of course.
_
War das wirklich schon alles?_


----------



## azizz

Why wrong!

I think you can say "If it was true". Sorry if that's wrong, i just wanted to help you.


----------



## Perseas

Demiurg said:


> The sentence is an ellipsis:
> 
> _(Sie fragte sich,) ob es das war._
> 
> It could mean something like: _Is it over now?_ (_Are they all dead?_)


If you consider it to be an ellipsis, then "Ob es das war?"  is a subordinate clause.
If you consider it to mean "Is it over now?", then "Ob es das war?" is a direct question, i.e. a main clause.
The result may be the same, but isn't this a direct question, i.e. a main clause?


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> If you consider it to mean "Is it over now?", then "Ob es das war?" is a direct question, i.e. a main clause.


As a  a direct question and a main clause, it should be "War es das?"


----------



## Demiurg

Perseas said:


> If you consider it to mean "Is it over now?", then "Ob es das war?" is a direct question, i.e. a main clause.


A direct question would read "War's das (etwa schon)?"

Edit: crossed with JClaudeK


----------



## Hutschi

Perseas said:


> If you consider it to be an ellipsis, then "Ob es das war?"  is a subordinate clause.
> If you consider it to mean "Is it over now?", then "Ob es das war?" is a direct question, i.e. a main clause.
> The result may be the same, but isn't this a direct question, i.e. a main clause?



It is an abbreviation/ellipsis of:

Ich möchte gern wissen, ob es das war.(Ich frage mich, ob es das war. (Indirect question).
Note that here there is no question mark.

It is not:
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es das war? - except in special context.  _Ob es das war? Kann mir das jemand sagen?_


----------



## Perseas

Es herrscht Übereinstimmung!

So it is an ellipsis, but the question mark at the end of the sentence ("Ob es das war?") doesn't give it a feature that direct questions have?
(@Hutschi: In the OP there is a question mark.)


----------



## Hutschi

This is the problem. I do not know exactly how to analyse this.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> So it is an ellipsis, but the question mark at the end of the sentence ("Ob es das war?") doesn't give it a feature that direct questions have?


Ja, ein Bruchstück eines Satzes, der eine indirekte Frage enthält, wird in eine direkt gemeinte Frage umgewandelt bzw. umgedeutet. Diese Konstrukte (sie beginnen mit "Ob" und hören mit einem Fragezeichen auf) sieht man gelegentlich. Mir gefallen sie nicht, aber offenbar gibt es Leute, die sich gern so ausdrücken. Ich sehe keine Zusatzbedeutung (die dieses Konstrukt rechtfertigen würde) im Vergleich mit einer normalen direkten Frage. Erahnt (oder kennt) jemand den Sinn dieser Ausdrucksweise?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Nun gut, in diesem Beispiel kann ich es eigentlich noch nachvollziehen: Da will man sich wohl bei der indirekten Rede den Hauptsatz sparen ("Sie fragte sich, "). Das Fragezeichen ist wohl einfach das Erkennungszeichen für dieses Konstrukt. Und wenn man es mündlich wiedergibt, hebt man die Stimme wie bei einer direkten Frage. Man gewöhnt sich daran, wenn man es ein paar mal gehört / gelesen hat.

Manche Leute verwenden dieses Konstrukt auch anstelle einer direkten Frage. Vielleicht als Ausdruck von Schüchternheit oder Höflichkeit (durch die angedeutete Indirektheit).


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Nun gut, in diesem Beispiel kann ich es eigentlich noch nachvollziehen: Da will man sich wohl bei der indirekten Rede den Hauptsatz sparen ("Sie fragte sich, "). Das Fragezeichen ist wohl einfach das Erkennungszeichen für dieses Konstrukt. Und wenn man es mündlich wiedergibt, hebt man die Stimme wie bei einer direkten Frage. Man gewöhnt sich daran, wenn man es ein paar mal gehört / gelesen hat.
> 
> Manche Leute verwenden dieses Konstrukt auch anstelle einer direkten Frage. Vielleicht als Ausdruck von Schüchternheit oder Höflichkeit (durch die angedeutete Indirektheit).


Danke, διαφορετικός! Ich denke, dass diese Antwort sehr aufklärend ist.
Da Du Griechisch kannst, dachte ich, dass diese "ob" ähnliche Funktion mit dem Fragewort "μήπως" hat.
Zum Beispiel: "Μήπως θέλεις νερό;" --> Das ist ein Hauptsatz.
"Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως θέλεις νερό." --> "μήπως ..." ist ein Nebensatz.
Aber im Deutschen ist "Ob ..." nie ein Hauptsatz.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Da Du Griechisch kannst, dachte ich, dass diese "ob" ähnliche Funktion mit dem Fragewort "μήπως" hat.


Ja, man könnte hier wohl "ob" mit "μήπως" übersetzen, da mit "μήπως" die Frage auch weniger direkt aussieht.


----------

